# [TIP] upgrade spamassassin-3.0.4

## marvin rouge

en faisant un upgrade de spamassassin vers la 3.0.4 (~arch) j'ai eu un problÃ¨me, perl n'arrivait pas Ã  trouver un numÃ©ro de version blah blah blah (message d'erreur assez abscons). Solution:

```
/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/files/perl-cleaner all
```

 puis relancer l'emerge de spamassassin.

voilÃ , en espÃ©rant que ce soit utile ....

+

----------

## Trevoke

En fait ton tip c'est "Apres avoir installe une nouvelle version de Perl, faire ceci pour eviter de tout casser".  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

bah non, j'ai pas installÃ© de nouvelle version de perl. (ma derniÃ¨re mise Ã  jour de perl date du 21 mars). Ceci dit, c'est liÃ© Ã  perl.

y'a des bugs de spamassassin avec ce problÃ¨me, mais pas la mÃªme version, sur bugzilla.

----------

